
So you think you could build your own Groupon? - tortilla
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/02/15/so-you-think-you-could-build-your-own-groupon/
======
profitbaron
I'd like to apply "Everyone thinks they can race cars but only a few are very
good at it" here especially to the Groupon model.

Why?

Well because, unlike Facebook, Twitter etc as the article states Groupon's
website appears to people as very simple, in the fact that it is like an
eCommerce site.

Thus everyone thinks, all I need to do is get a few merchants to offer me X
off a product and I can easily get Y people to buy it. Hence the saying
applies because, everyone thinks they are great at sales, although only a few
are extremely good at it which is why Groupon are so good at what they offer
because, they have built a great sales team, focusing on contacting merchants
as well as the sales copy themselves and this is why many of its rivals aren't
anywhere near Groupon's scale because, they haven't focused on this aspect of
their business.

